# Black betta at petco



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I decided to go to my petco while I'm home for this weekend to look at the females. While searching around I noticed this beautiful dark betta. He was like a black and dark blue (or gray). I thought he was absolutely gorgeous AND I was wondering if anyone would be interesting in adopting him? I would love to but I am looking to adopt females so I can rescue more at once. I tried to go to the adoption page but I haven't posted enough yet to have access and I guess technically I am not selling him since I haven't bought him. I'm in South Carolina but I'll be going back to Georgia tomorrow. I'm at the moment 45 minutes away from Greenville SC and when I go back to school I'll be an hour from atlanta. If someone wanted him I'd just want the money of what I paid for him but I will not ship. 

And just to say I also just wanted to share how beautiful he was on here  I am not trying to sell him but I thought if someone was interested it would be nice for him to go to an awesome home! I know the rules but I just wanted to see if I could find him a home



























Here's an elephant ear as well that is absolutely beautiful! I just want to find all these bettas homes so there are a million more there if anyone is willing!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

D: I wish you did know how to ship, I would split my ten gallon until I could get him his own tank. I hope whoever gets him will be good to that boy, orchids are such lovely fish.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> D: I wish you did know how to ship, I would split my ten gallon until I could get him his own tank. I hope whoever gets him will be good to that boy, orchids are such lovely fish.


Yeah I wish I knew how to as well! I'm just so worried about hurting them or having them pass away because they're not handled properly  

If you know of anyone near me who would want him I would gladly drive to meet them


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I will look around, I have some family near by. Some are fish people though I know they like their saltwater tanks but it doesn't hurt to ask them xD


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Aww that looks like my Golem. I got my boy from a petco too.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> I will look around, I have some family near by. Some are fish people though I know they like their saltwater tanks but it doesn't hurt to ask them xD


Hey if they're close ask them  I'll be leaving tomorrow and I plan on picking up the girl so I could get him on the way out


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

xjenuhfur said:


> Aww that looks like my Golem. I got my boy from a petco too.


I have to say they have some amazing bettas at petco, its amazing!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I wish you could ship! I'd be willing to take atleast the EE in a heartbeat, I already have 3 CT's of the same coloring, though it wouldn't hurt to have one more.

There is a sticky in the classified section about how to properly pack and ship bettas if you wanted to check it out and change your mind


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Roemgie said:


> I have to say they have some amazing bettas at petco, its amazing!


They do! one time I went and they had this gorgeous albino cellophane. Ugh, so mad I couldn't bring him home with me.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> I wish you could ship! I'd be willing to take atleast the EE in a heartbeat, I already have 3 CT's of the same coloring, though it wouldn't hurt to have one more.
> 
> There is a sticky in the classified section about how to properly pack and ship bettas if you wanted to check it out and change your mind


Is there anyway you could send me the link to that?? And also he wasn't there today when I went :/ but at least he has a home now! But in the future if I feel confident enough I don't mind mailing anyone I just am so worried that I feel like it's too risky right now.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

xjenuhfur said:


> They do! one time I went and they had this gorgeous albino cellophane. Ugh, so mad I couldn't bring him home with me.


The one by my house has AMAZING bettas! But I went to a sketchy one about an hour from my college and boy 0_0 those poor guys! And two had columnarious (spelling??) and I told the lady and she put them to the side.

The way she 'cleaned' their cups was to dump them onto her hand than put them in the cup than scoop up some clean water and done. I ALMOST adopted a tiny baby but then I saw the two sick ones and I can only imagine that she is spreading it through out the whole population


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35196
That's the link for shipping. It's pretty simple


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=35196
> That's the link for shipping. It's pretty simple


So lets say I did find another nice elephant ear or whom ever, you would be willing to adopt him? And at least just pay for the fee to buy him and get him to you??


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Love this guy D:! Wish he was at my Petco..


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> Love this guy D:! Wish he was at my Petco..



He was a beauty! I think I saw him before I left but I was in such a hurry to get her (and they'd rearrange everyone since they'd just cleaned) that I didn't look around too much. But if you're willing to just pay for the expense of buying and shipping him I would be more than happy to get him to a new home! Well I guess now other betas. 

My dream would be to rescue some from walmart, get them back to health, then send them to homes all over the place  but I know that can be difficult and I'd need people willing to buy the boys from walmart


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Roemgie said:


> So lets say I did find another nice elephant ear or whom ever, you would be willing to adopt him? And at least just pay for the fee to buy him and get him to you??


It all depends on coloring, but I wouldnt mind adopting one at all. the nearest petco to me is an hour drive so I dont get to see them very often.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Roemgie said:


> He was a beauty! I think I saw him before I left but I was in such a hurry to get her (and they'd rearrange everyone since they'd just cleaned) that I didn't look around too much. But if you're willing to just pay for the expense of buying and shipping him I would be more than happy to get him to a new home! Well I guess now other betas.
> 
> My dream would be to rescue some from walmart, get them back to health, then send them to homes all over the place  but I know that can be difficult and I'd need people willing to buy the boys from walmart


If you're able to do that and don't mind tending to him for a few days I'd be more than happy to adopt him. I have a big soft spot for EEs.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He isn't showing up on mine. At my petsmart I got a boy with a pure purple tail. I thought he was black. Lol. His name is Hades.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a female version of your CT. They're apparently called black orchids. My female looks exactly like yours, I even have her sister. Lol. All she has is some red wash. ^_^ They're both gorgeous, too bad the male was bought.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I have a female version of your CT. They're apparently called black orchids. My female looks exactly like yours, I even have her sister. Lol. All she has is some red wash. ^_^ They're both gorgeous, too bad the male was bought.


That's awesome  yeah when I went to get Maybelline someone had already bought him


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> He isn't showing up on mine. At my petsmart I got a boy with a pure purple tail. I thought he was black. Lol. His name is Hades.


That's awesome


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

I just found a female just like him  http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1359183393


----------

